# Stand up comedy with classical music



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I was wondering what you guys think about the stand up comedy with classical music... Hope that makes sense! 

Comedians and pianists like Victor Borge:





...or Hans Liberg:





I think they're rather funny and the sad part about it is that there are not so many people doing this stuff anymore. Well, Hans Liberg still does it and I know there are these dudes too:

Iguadesman and Joo:





Funny, yet educative (one way or another), I think they are. Bringing the classical music closer to the hearts and ears of those who think that this kind of music is for... older people or for the smart ones out there.. or any other stereotypes like that.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I love Victor Borge, everyone should see his Dance of the Comedians sketch..

Thanks for the other links.


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

There's Bill Bailey's Guide to the Orchestra, but I haven't seen it myself.


----------



## dscheel (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: classical music and comedy*

I was looking into this subject & found a post dated August last year from someone wondering who does classical music and comedy, apart from Victor Borge & Hans Liberg and a violin and piano duo. The post also lamented the fact that there weren't more people doing it.

Well, in case you're interested, I'm one, and you can check me out on www.davidscheel.com I'd be interested to get some feedback. My video clips are also on YouTube.

But to answer the question: why aren't there more people doing it? The answer is that market forces have placed the ubiquitous guitar as the linchpin of a pop-orientated monoculture. How do we get young people to listen to classical music these days, let alone laugh at it? When I get young people in my audience, I'm thrilled, and they love it. But all too often, especially in a cultural backwater like Australia - half my audience are on zimmer frames. I love old people, of course, but it is not easy popularising classical music by having fun with it. Any suggestions welcomed! (Especially from UK and USA, which are keeping me alive...)

David Scheel


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not stand-up but classical comedy with classical music is the famous Morecombe and Wise sketch with Andrew Preview, eh Previn, and Grieg's piano concerto. Cannot access YouTube or my blog from here, but there is a link in my blog under the heading YouTube:
artrock2006.blogspot.com


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Sit-down comedy is fun too:






Peter pears was never as good as when Dudley Moore mimics him:


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

If you haven't checked out Lemony Snicket's (Daniel Handler) 'The Composer is Dead' it's worth a listen.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone who haven't seen Anna Russell's Ring synopsis must do so. Right. Now.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Aksel, that was hilarious ))) Awesome!!! 

And thank you dscheel as well (maybe you can upload some more stuff of yours in a better quality as well, I really enjoyed your performance), and toucan and art rock and Nix  oh, I like a good laugh in the cold clouded evening. 

If you know more, please, keep the coming. I'm always looking for such interesting form of comedy. Wish I had some new titles as well, but... I don't.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Great clips so far.

This is from the album PDQ Bach on the Air: A sportscaster announces Beethoven's 5th. He does a live version of this also.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Again on Beethoven's 5th, here's an old sketch by Sid Ceasar.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Also... not really stand up, but entertaining.


----------

